# Finally got my diploma today



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:banana :boogie :boogie :banana 

My graduation ceremony was two and a half years ago but I had to go back to finish a few classes the next year and then I had to petition so that they would count this class I took at the junior college. Today I finally received that slip of paper that is my diploma. That's it, no more school for me! I don't know if this is really a social anxiety thing but I did have to go through a lot of crummy group activities and presentations in front of various classes. Plus there was a lot of anxiety in petitioning that class to be counted.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!! That is really great.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations ace_of_diamonds!

:banana 

Best wishes on the road ahead,

Gerard


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome job man! Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, AceOfDiamonds! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

